
Here’s the 9-step plan to save Yahoo - willchang
http://www.businessinsider.com/eric-jacksons-9-step-plan-to-save-yahoo-2015-12
======
saisi
Absolutely brutal. There are a few inferences or projections made by Eric
Jackson that seem a wee bit uninformed, but generally it is a thorough
shredding of Marissa's tenure. Particularly, I was amazed at how many
acquisitions Yahoo's made. Trying to stimulate product lines growth through
rapid-fire successive acquisitions is testament of how nebulous or illformed
the mobile strategy was. I remember at some point Marissa declaring Yahoo as a
'mobile' or 'mobile-first' company, that's all well and good but you need
clear signaling on what kind of mobile engagements should be fostered. Looking
at the haphazard consumption, it's hard to argue a case for talent
acquisition. Rather she was trying to widen Yahoo's net as quick as possible.
If deliberate and engaged, her acquisitions would've matured splendidly under
the Yahoo umbrella , but Yahoo chewed more than it could handle (Too much
influx creates a bit of tumult and drains resources/managerial harmony.
Interesting what impact on company culture these potential fiefdoms had).
Looking at individual acquisitions themselves, I really am surprised Yahoo
bought: Summly (an app that had no ip at all and basically licensed the core
technology. Perhaps she bought it out of hype it had garnered?) or Polyvore (a
startup that seemed quite dead in the water as Eric attests with no evident
means of fruitful integration into Yahoo. Seems a wee bit nepotic desire
influenced the acquisition). Tumblr, on the other hand, was an excellent
purchase. Still I wonder, what is the long-term plan of integrating it or
expanding on its success?

